# green terror growth rate



## stretch-1 (Mar 22, 2005)

what is the avg growth rate of a green terror? like what do they avg in a year? given they have adequate living space and good water perameters.


----------



## quattroatl (Dec 6, 2004)

I've had my GT pair for about 10 months in a 55 g tank. Male was 3" and female was 1" when bought from Petsmart of all places. Male is now about 7" and female is now about 5". When my fish get to about 5" or so, I feed every other day. I think feeding every other day lowers aggression in bigger fish.

On a side note, I recently started feeding my GT's Hikari Cichild BioGold Plus and have noticed a major growth spurt. I feed my fish BioGold, Gold, Algae wafers, bottom feeding food, koi food, grocery store beefheart on occasion, as well as fresh shrimp here and there. Variety of foods seem appreciated by my fish. As a staple, it has always been Hikari Cichlid Gold or BioGold. The BioGold Plus seems better than any Hikari product I've used in the past.


----------



## fopp (Nov 17, 2005)

my green terror has grown five inches in six months.


----------



## fopp (Nov 17, 2005)

slow down!


----------



## melanie (Feb 7, 2005)

my male has grown 4.75 inches in 6 months...Right at 1/2- 3/4" monthly- ( from 1.25" to 6" ) which is also what my male JD has done over the past year.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

quattroatl
How did you identify different sexes at so young. Can you help me with mine


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

melanie said:


> my male has grown 4.75 inches in 6 months...Right at 1/2- 3/4" monthly- ( from 1.25" to 6" ) which is also what my male JD has done over the past year.


How did you measure .75 inches??? :lol:

I've tried to hold a ruler up to the glass but i can only guesstimate that it is 7 or 8 inches cos the thing wont stay still long enough!!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

If you want an accurate measurement , you need to get the fish out of the tank and use a ruler during the few moments that it's still. Just do it quickly to minimize stess to the fish. Can also make a small enclosure (like a mini tank but only a couple of inches wide) to place the fish in for measuring and photography. I used to have one ,but heck if I know what happened to it. They are easy to make though and make for good practice when working with materials like acylic and such.


----------

